# What are these called?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone know what these are called ...and where to find them? :huh:
TIA. bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Cross dowels?:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=367


----------



## TysonWD (Dec 26, 2010)

The plans I have for a work bench calls for a fastener setup just like that. Its 2x4 construction and calls for the following:

3/8" x 4" hex bolt (with accompanying 3/8" nut and washer).


Tyson


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Harrison*

The word "dowel" just was not what I came up with ...neither was "cross"...never would have found them without your help. Looking for some larger ones also. Maybe for 1/2" bolts. :blink: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, I saw those too*



TysonWD said:


> The plans I have for a work bench calls for a fastener setup just like that. Its 2x4 construction and calls for the following:
> 
> 3/8" x 4" hex bolt (with accompanying 3/8" nut and washer).
> 
> ...


They call for a round hole with a flat like a "D" where the nuts sits on the flat. I may end up using that method. I'm also making a work/assembly bench using 2Xs for side rails and 4Xs for legs. Thanks.  bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it's a barrel nut or barrel bolt. Rockler and such have them in their bed hardware sections.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Anyone know what these are called


 
Junk joinery? :whistling2:

Actually, I believe they are referred to as barrel nuts.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a barrel nut...barrel bolt locks a door.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They can be called "bed bolts". I found these. I can't tell if the bolts are 1/2" or not.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40445&cat=3,40842,41269












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great!*

That's more like what I need. HD! Thanks. :thumbsup:
I probably could make my own since drilling a "D" shaped hole isn't all that much fun.....:blink: bill


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Bill, I have them as cross dowels, but this is a serious problem with this glossary that I've spent so much time on ... if you don't know the name, you can't look it up, and with over 3500 terms, scanning the whole thing is just ridiculous.

I AM in the process of separating out a "fasteners" sub-glossary that will make it easier to find fasteners in the future.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always seen them referred to as "Barrel Nuts" on assembly drawings and instruction manuals. They are very popular on european put-together furniture especially on German Schrunks. They work fairly well in particle board.
I havent purchased any in about 20 years. When I did, they were usually available in large hardware stores.


----------



## Stefflus (Apr 13, 2011)

@phinds:

Ah, so you're in here, I came across your site via Google.
Very nice glossary!!
I can get Woodworking Journal in my local "Narvesen", but initially I had a real hard time making sense of all the terms. It's not exactly the kind of stuff we learn at public school :laughing:
So to ease my reading I made my own little English/Norwegian woodworking dictionary. Your site was very helpful in that regard, since it has illustrations.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

you can find them at home depot also


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I believe this method is called "draw bolt joinery" however I could be mistaken.

Jeff


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The long thing with the hex head is called a machine bolt. The round thingy that looks like a barrel is a barrel nut. Or at least that is what Hillman Fastener and Thompson Bolt call them... You see a LOT of those used in knockdown furniture construction. Convertible cribs tend to use a LOT of those...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Barrel nut and bolt. I have pictures and links also.

Well it depends on your location sometimes. Is it a Crayfish or Crawfish? Even my spell check thinks different then what we say here. :laughing:


http://www.google.com/search?q=barr...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Barrel nut and bolt. I have pictures and links also.
> 
> Well it depends on your location sometimes. Is it a Crayfish or Crawfish? Even my spell check thinks different then what we say here. :laughing:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=barrel+nut&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


Crayfish...isn't that a lake lobster?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Brink said:


> Crayfish...isn't that a lake lobster?


Yes and no we get them where ever they have standing fresh water but we call them crawfish, mud bugs or just good eatin. I'm boiling 300 lbs Sunday. If you call them crayfish you probably count them in numbers not pounds.:laughing:


----------

